# Lenan Head Fort, County Donegal, Ireland - May 2010



## cardiffrail (Jun 7, 2010)

Lenan Head Fort was built in 1895, initially with 3 9.2" guns. It was refitted in 1911 with 2 newer 9.2" models. An unusual British fortified site because it was started so late, with concrete caponiers in an extensive ditch system that climbs the hill to the headland. The fort was decommissioned in the early 1950's. Like the nearby Dunree Fort, the fort remained under British control until 1938, when all military sites along Lough Swilly were handed over to Ireland. 

The fort occupies a headland, and is defended by a ditch system with fortifications at the corners. Much of the fort area comprises the former barracks area. The buildings of the barracks have not stood the test of time well. It appears that they have been partly demolished, and some have been used as animal shelters by the farmer who now owns the land. 

The highlight of the site is the three gun emplacements at the western end. These gun emplacements are connected by an extensive network of underground passageways and cellars. Some of the original signage remains. 

Defensive Ditch



























Gatehouse






The derelict barracks area
















The Battery


























Into the tunnels














































Ammunition winch


----------

